

Elon Musk says next year's Tesla cars will be able to self-drive 90% of the time - RyanCooley
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/2/6894875/elon-musk-says-next-years-tesla-cars-will-be-able-to-self-drive-90-percent-of-the-time

======
ColinCera
That's going to be a _bo-nanza_ for trial lawyers.

~~~
seanflyon
How so? I think that fewer accidents and much better data about exactly what
happened in a given accident would mean less work for trial lawyers.

